# Spider ID  Massachusetts Spider



## NIVO (Sep 4, 2007)

Found this at work today, we have several of these running around. this one is a smaller one of the few I have seen.

Anyone know what it might be so I can find some info on it?


----------



## lucanidae (Sep 4, 2007)

That looks to be family Agelenidae; http://bugguide.net/node/view/1974/bgpage

Can't see the palps but the skinny leggy look suggests it might be a mature male.


----------



## NIVO (Sep 4, 2007)

yes I can see it now. Many pictures show the funnel web spiders in Mass.


----------

